# κατάστημα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος



## Lexoplast (Jul 26, 2008)

Για τα "καταστήματα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος" μας κάνει το catering establishments ή υπάρχει και πιο ψαγμένη φρασούλα;

_Καταστήματα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος είναι εκείνα, στα οποία γίνεται παρασκευή ή/και διάθεση σε πελάτες (καθισμένους, όρθιους, περαστικούς) ή διανομή φαγητών ή γλυκισμάτων ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου παρασκευάσματος τροφίμων ή ποτών ή αποθήκευση ή συντήρηση ή εμπορία κάθε είδους τροφίμων ή ποτών, *καθώς και τα καταστήματα προσφοράς υπηρεσιών, εξαιτίας των οποίων μπορεί να προκληθεί βλάβη στη δημόσια υγεία*, όπως αναλυτικά αναφέρονται στις ισχύουσες υγειονομικές διατάξεις._


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 26, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι το catering establishments είναι υποκατηγορία. Στα καταστήματα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος ανήκουν και οι φούρνοι, που δεν είναι catering establishment. Ούτε τα καταστήματα που "αποθηκεύουν, συντηρούν και εμπορεύονται τρόφιμα και ποτά".

Τι θα έλεγες για το food and beverage establishment;


----------



## Elena (Jul 26, 2008)

Food premises (σύμφωνα με το πρότυπο) στο biomedcentral:

http://www.biomedcentral.com/content/supplementary/1471-2458-6-306-S1.doc 

αλλά και όχι μόνο.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=el&rlz=1T4GGLJ_enGR210GR210&q="food+premises&meta=


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 26, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ αμφότερες.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jul 26, 2008)

Εμένα η απορία μου είναι πώς το food and beverage establishment καλύπτει και τα υπόλοιπα καταστήματα που προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος. Ένα παράδειγμα τέτοιου καταστήματος είναι τα "νυχάδικα" που ξεφυτρώνουν τον τελευταίο καιρό σε κάθε γειτονιά. Αυτά που πας και σου καλλωπίζουν τα νύχια. Μανικιούρ/πεντικιούρ και τα λοιπά.


----------



## Elena (Jul 26, 2008)

Δεν χρειάζεται να φτάσεις στα μανικιούρ, υπάρχουν (τα κατά Αυστραλία, Νέα Ζηλανδία κ.λπ.) "skin penetration premises" (τατουάζ, κομμωτήρια κ.λπ.), αλλά και τα γραφεία τελετών κ.λπ. Άλλες, δηλαδή, κατηγορίες.

Αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα. Και στην Ελλάδα ειδικές κατηγορίες υπάρχουν (ειδική άδεια, αλλά όχι «food premises») και στο εξωτερικό.

Π.χ. http://www.trc.qld.gov.au/community/public-health/licensing-food-skin-penetration-premises


----------

